# Black Star?



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

OK I got what was suppose to be 3 black stars. I just posted one yesterday and came to the conclusion she is an Ameraucana.
The other two not sure what do you think.
First one I think is a hen and I named her Cat but not sure what the breed is possibly mixed.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

2nd bird I can get better pics if needed.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They look like mixed breeds.Most hatchery BSL/Black Stars will have a single comb.Some rose comb combos can create sex links, but aren't commonly used .


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes im sure they are mixed got them locally from a ranch and not hatchery like my other birds.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree, look like they're mixed. That's ok, they'll still lay eggs lol.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Are you thinking both are hens? I'm not too sure bout the second one.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 2nd one looks iffy to me, the rust on the wings and tail suggest rooster, but mixed breeds can throw things off (I bred mixed barnyard mixes and 3 that I thought were cockerals turned out to be hens)


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> The 2nd one looks iffy to me, the rust on the wings and tail suggest rooster, but mixed breeds can throw things off (I bred mixed barnyard mixes and 3 that I thought were cockerals turned out to be hens)


Yeah Im iffy on that one as well, I'm think rooster. So hard to tell on some of them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait till it crows or lays an egg to be sure


----------

